# شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2008)

شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها 



الاقسـام العامه

انت شخص هادئ بطبعك , رقيق في مشاعرك , ولديك قلم جميل في كتابه المواضيع وحتى بالرد عليها ,
وتحاول قدر المستطاع الاستفاده من هذه المواضيع ,
وأيضا من مميزاتك حب الاطلاع وقراءة الكتب المختلفه ,
ولكن يعيبك شيء بسيط وهو اسلوبك الجاد في الكتابه ,
وحاول ان تبتعد عن العصبيه الزائده ..

اقسـام الترحيب والاهداءات

انت شخص جميل في مشاركاتك , تتميز في حبك لجميع الاعضاء الذين يدخلون المنتدى ,
وتحاول ان تعرف آخر الاعضاء المسجلين واخبارهم ,
وتشاركهم افراحهم في اعياد الفطر والاضحى واعياد الميلاد وحتى في النجاح بالدراسه ,
وتشاركهم احزانهـم في اللحظات الحزينه كاعتزال المنتديات ..

الاقسـام الترفيهيه والمسابقات
انت شخص تتميز بأنك تحب الضحك والترفيه عن نفسك ,
وانت انسان مرح في تصرفاتك ,
وانسان محبوب في ذلك , واجمل ما فيك التزامك في روحك الرياضيه ,
ولكن ما يعيبك هو عدم اهتمامك بالاقسام الاخرى وينصب كل اهتمامك على الترفيه فقط ..

اقسام الكمبيوتر و التعليم البرمجي والتكلنوجيا

انت انسان تحب الكمبيوتر وتحب التعلم والتصميم
وكثير الجلوس على النت على المواقع التعليميه
كماانك انت انسان تحب التكنولوجيا الحديثه بشكل غير طبيعي
اذا سمعت عن وجود جهاز كمبيوتر حديث في الاسواق له مميزات رائعه
فانك تذهب لشرائه فورا ,
وينطبق الحال كذلك على الهواتف النقاله ..

جميـع الاقسـام

هذا النوع نادر وجوده في الاعضاء , فان كان كذلك فانه يصبح انسان شمولي لكل شيء ,
بالاقسام
والتكنولوجيا في اقسام الكمبيوتر
والاقلام المميزه في الاقسام العامه والترفيه عن النفس في انشطه الاعضاء والمسابقـات ..

قسم القصص والادب

اذان انت شخص مثقف تحب القراءه وتعتبرها المتعه الكبرى
وتهتم بلكتب الشيقه والجميله من الروايات والقصص والنقاشات

الدينى
انت تهتم بأمور دينك ولاتقبل اي ايذا للدين وتكون من اوائل من يدافعون عنه
تهتم 
لسة فضولي وهادىء نسبيا 



منقوووووووووول​


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

الاقسـام العامه

انت شخص هادئ بطبعك , رقيق في مشاعرك , ولديك قلم جميل في كتابه المواضيع وحتى بالرد عليها ,
وتحاول قدر المستطاع الاستفاده من هذه المواضيع ,
وأيضا من مميزاتك حب الاطلاع وقراءة الكتب المختلفه ,
ولكن يعيبك شيء بسيط وهو اسلوبك الجاد في الكتابه ,
وحاول ان تبتعد عن العصبيه الزائده ..
موضوع رائع يا كاندي يا عسل ​


----------



## فادية (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

الله  يا  كاندي  موضوع  جميل جدا  
تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الاقسـام العامه
> 
> انت شخص هادئ بطبعك , رقيق في مشاعرك , ولديك قلم جميل في كتابه المواضيع وحتى بالرد عليها ,
> وتحاول قدر المستطاع الاستفاده من هذه المواضيع ,
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



فادية قال:


> الله  يا  كاندي  موضوع  جميل جدا
> تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي​



ميرسى اوى يا فاديه يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



> الاقسـام الترفيهيه والمسابقات
> انت شخص تتميز بأنك تحب الضحك والترفيه عن نفسك ,
> وانت انسان مرح في تصرفاتك ,
> وانسان محبوب في ذلك , واجمل ما فيك التزامك في روحك الرياضيه ,
> ولكن ما يعيبك هو عدم اهتمامك بالاقسام الاخرى وينصب كل اهتمامك على الترفيه فقط ..



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياكاندى
بس تفتكرى انا ده كله
هههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد صدقينى بحاول ادخل كل الاقسااااااااام
القى كام نظرة كده 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص مالص ياكاندى
بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااا


----------



## سيزار (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

موضوع رائع يا اختى كاندى .......... ربنا يخليكى للمنتتدى 
وعلى رأى تويتى

{هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص مالص ياكاندى
بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااا }

دى تويتى هى الى بتشكرك


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

بما انى شخصيه موووديه جدا فاختيارى للقسم   بيختلف على حسب حالتى النفسيه .......ميرررررسى يا قمرنا على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ياكاندى
> بس تفتكرى انا ده كله
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...




تويتى يا حبيبتى المهم النيه

طالما بتلقى كام نظره

كأنك دخلتى بالظبط

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



سيزار قال:


> موضوع رائع يا اختى كاندى .......... ربنا يخليكى للمنتتدى
> وعلى رأى تويتى
> 
> {هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



سيزار باشا منور الموضوع

اشكرك واتمنى الموضوع يكون عجبك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*




> الاقسـام الترفيهيه والمسابقات
> انت شخص تتميز بأنك تحب الضحك والترفيه عن نفسك ,
> وانت انسان مرح في تصرفاتك ,
> وانسان محبوب في ذلك , واجمل ما فيك التزامك في روحك الرياضيه ,
> ولكن ما يعيبك هو عدم اهتمامك بالاقسام الاخرى وينصب كل اهتمامك على الترفيه فقط ..





> الدينى
> انت تهتم بأمور دينك ولاتقبل اي ايذا للدين وتكون من اوائل من يدافعون عنه
> تهتم
> لسة فضولي وهادىء نسبيا ​



ميررررررررسى على الموضوع يا كاندى 

بجد موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا 

وانا بحب ادخل الاقسام دى :yahoo:​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بما انى شخصيه موووديه جدا فاختيارى للقسم   بيختلف على حسب حالتى النفسيه .......ميرررررسى يا قمرنا على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يبارك حياتك .



ماشى يا دونتى براحتك انتى

حسب المود​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

هروح اموت اربع وجمعة واجى التلات ارد :yahoo:​


----------



## emy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

_مرسى خالص خالص عالموضوع_​


----------



## Twin (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أختي كاندي*

*طيب بقي فين الأقسام الحوارية*
*فين ألأسئلة والأجوبة وقسم الأعياد*
*فين المرشد الروحي والصلاة*
*طبعاً طبعاً عنصرية ضد الرجال *
*ربنا يسمحك*
*ههههههههههه*​ 
*ربنا يباركك ياباشا *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## سيزار (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> هروح اموت اربع وجمعة واجى التلات ارد :yahoo:​



--------------------------------------------

ليه بس اربع وجمعه وتردى التلات ...........هههههههههههه خليك عرض دائم لمده سنه وان شاء الله نشوفك بعد السنه ان عشنا ..

ولما تيجى هنفرشلك الارض ورد وريحان وعنبر ويا سمين..
ومستنين ردك الغالى يا جميل

بناكشك يا قمر بناكشك


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميررررررررسى على الموضوع يا كاندى
> 
> بجد موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وانا بحب ادخل الاقسام دى :yahoo:​



جميل يا مرمر

عقبال باقى الاقسام

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> هروح اموت اربع وجمعة واجى التلات ارد :yahoo:​



هههههههههههههههه

بعد الشر عليكى يا قمر

ردك ضحكنى يا ميرنا​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



emy قال:


> _مرسى خالص خالص عالموضوع_​



ميرسى يا ايمى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااي أختي كاندي*
> 
> *طيب بقي فين الأقسام الحوارية*
> ...






امير ازيك منور الموضوع

بتحب تدخل اى الاقسام يا امير

اما الباقى ياريت تكملهم انت
ههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



سيزار قال:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> ليه بس اربع وجمعه وتردى التلات ...........هههههههههههه خليك عرض دائم لمده سنه وان شاء الله نشوفك بعد السنه ان عشنا ..
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه

وانا معاك يا سيزار

منتظره رد ميرنا​


----------



## وليم تل (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

موضوع قيم شمولى ذو تحليل نفسى رائع
كاندى 
ولكن لم يضع فى الحسبان ظروف الوقت او انشغال العضو باعمالة الخاصة
او ظروف النت او حتى الكومبيوتر وما يحدث بهما من اعطال
كل هذا يؤثر على انتشار العضو فى كل الاقسام وليس الحالة المزاجية او النفسية فقط
ودمتى بكل ود


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع قيم شمولى ذو تحليل نفسى رائع
> كاندى
> ولكن لم يضع فى الحسبان ظروف الوقت او انشغال العضو باعمالة الخاصة
> او ظروف النت او حتى الكومبيوتر وما يحدث بهما من اعطال
> ...



اولا اشكرك على رأيك فى الموضوع

ثانيا فعلا فى اعطال 

بس كمان فى ناس ليهم اقسام معينه بس 

بيدخلوا  ودى دعوه لكل الاقسام​


----------



## ميرنا (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



سيزار قال:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> ليه بس اربع وجمعه وتردى التلات ...........هههههههههههه خليك عرض دائم لمده سنه وان شاء الله نشوفك بعد السنه ان عشنا ..
> 
> ...


*لا مش لازم اخد فترة اشحن *


*وبعدين انا مش عاوزه اتعبك بدل متتعب وترش هاتهم انا هفرشهم براحتى ولا اخدهم براحتى :scenic:*
*انا متنكش انا بنكش بس :smil15:*


----------



## mero_engel (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

*موضوع جميل يا كاندي*
*انا كمان حسب احتياجي بدخل وحسب ما الموضوع بيشدني*
*ميرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

م*:yahoo:​*وضوع جميل جدا


----------



## K A T Y (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

_*موضوع جميل قوي يا كاندي*_

_* انا برضو زي دونا حسب المود تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي*_​


----------



## girl of my lord (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

الاقسـام الترفيهيه والمسابقات
انت شخص تتميز بأنك تحب الضحك والترفيه عن نفسك ,
وانت انسان مرح في تصرفاتك ,
وانسان محبوب في ذلك , واجمل ما فيك التزامك في روحك الرياضيه ,
ولكن ما يعيبك هو عدم اهتمامك بالاقسام الاخرى وينصب كل اهتمامك على الترفيه فقط ..


انا ده للاسف اكتر حاجه بحبها جدااااااااااااااااااااا
وبحب برده المواضيع الشبابيه
ميرسي كاندي موضوع جميل​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

*طب فين قسم الترانيم والمرئيات طيب لية كدا بس 

ياكاندى

وعلى كلا شكرا لتعبك ​*


----------



## krkor (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

مرسى ليكى يا كاندى 
انك عرفتينى شخصيتى 
ربنا يخليكى للمنتدى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

موضوع جميل يا كاندى 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> *لا مش لازم اخد فترة اشحن *
> 
> 
> *وبعدين انا مش عاوزه اتعبك بدل متتعب وترش هاتهم انا هفرشهم براحتى ولا اخدهم براحتى :scenic:*
> *انا متنكش انا بنكش بس :smil15:*



خدى راحتك ياميرنا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كاندي*
> *انا كمان حسب احتياجي بدخل وحسب ما الموضوع بيشدني*
> *ميرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



amad_almalk قال:


> م*:yahoo:​*وضوع جميل جدا



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



K A T Y قال:


> _*موضوع جميل قوي يا كاندي*_
> 
> _* انا برضو زي دونا حسب المود تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي*_​



كلكوا حسب المود مااااااااااااشى يا كاتى​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



girl of my lord قال:


> الاقسـام الترفيهيه والمسابقات
> انت شخص تتميز بأنك تحب الضحك والترفيه عن نفسك ,
> وانت انسان مرح في تصرفاتك ,
> وانسان محبوب في ذلك , واجمل ما فيك التزامك في روحك الرياضيه ,
> ...



ماشى كله كويس

بس ياريت تدخل باقى الاقسام​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *طب فين قسم الترانيم والمرئيات طيب لية كدا بس
> 
> ياكاندى
> 
> وعلى كلا شكرا لتعبك ​*



اعتبريه موجود وادخليه 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



krkor قال:


> مرسى ليكى يا كاندى
> انك عرفتينى شخصيتى
> ربنا يخليكى للمنتدى



ميرسى اوى 

هو انا عرفتها 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​




شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

موضوع رائع وجميل يا كاندى زى ما اتعودنا منك

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا بحب ادخل المنتدى العام


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

*السلام والنعمة​**ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



> الدينى
> انت تهتم بأمور دينك ولاتقبل اي ايذا للدين وتكون من اوائل من يدافعون عنه
> تهتم
> لسة فضولي وهادىء نسبيا




اضيفي الى ذلك "كشف الحقائق"

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
الرب يباركك †


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

دايما مواضيعك مميزة ياغاليه
الموضوع حلو قوي قوي قوي
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> تويتى يا حبيبتى المهم النيه
> 
> طالما بتلقى كام نظره
> 
> ...


مش بقولك 
انتى اللى حاسيه بيا :t13:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



احلى ديانة قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل يا كاندى زى ما اتعودنا منك
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك




شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك

على الرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا بحب ادخل المنتدى العام



وباقى الاقسام جميله

شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



sameh7610 قال:


> *السلام والنعمة​**ميرسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> اضيفي الى ذلك "كشف الحقائق"
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يباركك †



شكراااااااااااااااا على الاضافه

نورت الموضوع

شكرااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



†السريانيه† قال:


> دايما مواضيعك مميزة ياغاليه
> الموضوع حلو قوي قوي قوي
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



twety قال:


> مش بقولك
> انتى اللى حاسيه بيا :t13:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



طبعا يا تويتى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*

سلام رب يسوع 
الموضمع حاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياكاندي
مرسييي كتير اه بجد جميل


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام رب يسوع
> الموضمع حاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياكاندي
> مرسييي كتير اه بجد جميل



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## سيزار (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شخصيتك من الاقسام, اللي تحب تدخلها*



ميرنا قال:


> *لا مش لازم اخد فترة اشحن *
> 
> 
> *وبعدين انا مش عاوزه اتعبك بدل متتعب وترش هاتهم انا هفرشهم براحتى ولا اخدهم براحتى :scenic:*
> *انا متنكش انا بنكش بس :smil15:*



---------------------------

ههههههههههههههههههه فتره شحن ايه ده ياخواتى ..... اممممممممم .. طيب على العموم 

فعلا عجبنى ردك جدا هذا دليل على انك بنت وبتحترمى الرجل وبتقومى ب العمل المناسب ( انك ما تتعبوشى )... يا سلام هو فى كدا فى الدنيا 
وشكرا يا قمر على تعليق الجميل .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى 

الاقسـام العامه

انت شخص هادئ بطبعك , رقيق في مشاعرك , ولديك قلم جميل في كتابه المواضيع وحتى بالرد عليها ,
وتحاول قدر المستطاع الاستفاده من هذه المواضيع ,
وأيضا من مميزاتك حب الاطلاع وقراءة الكتب المختلفه ,
ولكن يعيبك شيء بسيط وهو اسلوبك الجاد في الكتابه ,
وحاول ان تبتعد عن العصبيه الزائده ..

اقسـام الترحيب والاهداءات

انت شخص جميل في مشاركاتك , تتميز في حبك لجميع الاعضاء الذين يدخلون المنتدى ,
وتحاول ان تعرف آخر الاعضاء المسجلين واخبارهم ,
وتشاركهم افراحهم في اعياد الكنيسة ******* واعياد الميلاد وحتى في النجاح بالدراسه ,
وتشاركهم احزانهـم في اللحظات الحزينه كاعتزال المنتديات ..

الاقسـام الترفيهيه والمسابقات

انت شخص تتميز بأنك تحب الضحك والترفيه عن نفسك ,
وانت انسان مرح في تصرفاتك ,
وانسان محبوب في ذلك , واجمل ما فيك التزامك في روحك الرياضيه ,
ولكن ما يعيبك هو عدم اهتمامك بالاقسام الاخرى وينصب كل اهتمامك على الترفيه فقط ..

اقسام الكمبيوتر و التعليم البرمجي والتكلنوجيا

انت انسان تحب الكمبيوتر وتحب التعلم والتصميم
وكثير الجلوس على النت على المواقع التعليميه
كماانك انت انسان تحب التكنولوجيا الحديثه بشكل غير طبيعي
اذا سمعت عن وجود جهاز كمبيوتر حديث في الاسواق له مميزات رائعه
فانك تذهب لشرائه فورا ,
وينطبق الحال كذلك على الهواتف النقاله ..

جميـع الاقسـام

هذا النوع نادر وجوده في الاعضاء , فان كان كذلك فانه يصبح انسان شمولي لكل شيء ,
بالاقسام
والتكنولوجيا في اقسام الكمبيوتر
والاقلام المميزه في الاقسام العامه والترفيه عن النفس في انشطه الاعضاء والمسابقـات ..

قسم القصص والادب

اذان انت شخص مثقف تحب القراءه وتعتبرها المتعه الكبرى
وتهتم بلكتب الشيقه والجميله من الروايات والقصص والنقاشات

الدينى

انت تهتم بأمور دينك ولاتقبل اي ايذا للدين وتكون من اوائل من يدافعون عنه
تهتم 
لسة فضولي وهادء نسبيا 

انتوا بقى انهوا فيهم ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

طيب انا كل اسبوع فى قسم 
قوليلى بقى انا شخصيتى ايه ؟























بس خلى بالك لا المدام تسمعك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
نفسى ادخل موضوع بتاعك و يفضل ماشى للاخر جد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> طيب انا كل اسبوع فى قسم
> 
> قوليلى بقى انا شخصيتى ايه ؟
> 
> ...





تصدق انا كمان نفسي في دا ههههههههههه

بص انت دا :




> جميـع الاقسـام
> 
> هذا النوع نادر وجوده في الاعضاء , فان كان كذلك فانه يصبح انسان شمولي لكل شيء ,
> بالاقسام
> ...



​





​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

*انا بدخل كل يوم كذا قسم 

العامه والترحيب والكمبيوتر والقصص والادب والديني


يبقي كده انا ايه 


مرسي فراشه علي موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

*



			الاقسـام العامه

انت شخص هادئ بطبعك , رقيق في مشاعرك , ولديك قلم جميل في كتابه المواضيع وحتى بالرد عليها ,
وتحاول قدر المستطاع الاستفاده من هذه المواضيع ,
وأيضا من مميزاتك حب الاطلاع وقراءة الكتب المختلفه ,
ولكن يعيبك شيء بسيط وهو اسلوبك الجاد في الكتابه ,
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بس مش الصفات دى تتنطبق عليا 

ممكن فيها شوية ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

ميرسى يا فراشه بس انا عموما بدخل الاقسام العامه والتكنولوجيا والكمبيوتر والترفيهى والدينى
يعنى وممكن يوم كامل اكون فى قسم واحد بس على حسب
موضوع رائع يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا بدخل كل يوم كذا قسم ​*
> 
> *العامه والترحيب والكمبيوتر والقصص والادب والديني*
> 
> ...





تبقى انت جميع الاقسام اخر خيار


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*بس مش الصفات دى تتنطبق عليا *_
> 
> 
> _*ممكن فيها شوية *_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا فراشه بس انا عموما بدخل الاقسام العامه والتكنولوجيا والكمبيوتر والترفيهى والدينى​
> يعنى وممكن يوم كامل اكون فى قسم واحد بس على حسب
> 
> موضوع رائع يا فراشه​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

*كل المنتديات مع امتياز  بسيط للمواضيع اللاهوتية
مشكورة اخت فراشة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



كليم متى قال:


> *كل المنتديات مع امتياز بسيط للمواضيع اللاهوتية*
> 
> *مشكورة اخت فراشة*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

*انا ببات فى الثقافى والباقى ممكن ادخل موضوع واحد منهم كدى لو حد بعتهولى ولا حاجة مش اكتر
بس اسلوبى مش حاد ولا حاجة وبحب اتعارك :smil12:*


----------



## فونتالولو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

*جميـع الاقسـام

هذا النوع نادر وجوده في الاعضاء , فان كان كذلك فانه يصبح انسان شمولي لكل شيء ,
بالاقسام
والتكنولوجيا في اقسام الكمبيوتر
والاقلام المميزه في الاقسام العامه والترفيه عن النفس في انشطه الاعضاء والمسابقـات* ..


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

فين قسم الترانيم 
!!!!!​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



جيلان قال:


> *انا ببات فى الثقافى والباقى ممكن ادخل موضوع واحد منهم كدى لو حد بعتهولى ولا حاجة مش اكتر*
> *بس اسلوبى مش حاد ولا حاجة وبحب اتعارك :smil12:*


   داكتورة يا خواتتي 30:

لا تتعاركي اية بس دا انتي ملاك ماشي في المنتدى :smil16:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



فونتالولو قال:


> *جميـع الاقسـام*
> 
> *هذا النوع نادر وجوده في الاعضاء , فان كان كذلك فانه يصبح انسان شمولي لكل شيء ,*
> *بالاقسام*
> ...



ميرسي فونتالولو على المرور و الرد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



oesi_no قال:


> فين قسم الترانيم
> 
> 
> !!!!!​


 مكتوب بالحبر السري :t30:​


----------



## yousteka (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



> وينطبق الحال كذلك على الهواتف النقاله ..
> 
> جميـع الاقسـام
> 
> ...




أنا بقى ده يافراشة

ينفع؟​

مرسي ياقمر







​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*

ينفع ونص

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*





> جميـع الاقسـام
> 
> هذا النوع نادر وجوده في الاعضاء , فان كان كذلك فانه يصبح انسان شمولي لكل شيء ,
> بالاقسام
> ...


​ 
موضوع جميل 
مرسىىىىىى يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من خلال الاقسام اللي بتدخلها في المنتدى*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> مرسىىىىىى يا فراشه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي يا كوكو 

وربنا يعوضك بجد على المجهود اللي بتقدمة في المنتدى​


----------

